# Help with icd-9 code, please?



## ohn0disaster (Apr 15, 2011)

I am finding contradicting answers for a DX code that I needed. I was having trouble finding the appropriate code so I'm going to go ahead and hope that someone here can help me. 

DX: Cervical myofascial pain

I'm finding, both, 723.1 or 729.1 as possible answers. So what do you think? 723.1, 729.1, or neither of those? 

Any assistance is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kimmers (Apr 15, 2011)

I would use code 723.1 as primary dx and 729.1 as the secondary. Both are appropriate to use together.


----------

